# الرغبة دون



## makala

ما معنى "رغبة السارق دون الجماد المسروق "؟

لأن الخطر الذي تلتقي فيه الرغبة من الجانبين أولى بالحيطة من خطر مقصور على رغبة السارق دون الجماد المسروق.


----------



## Mejeed

الكلام مقطوع عما قبله ، ويبدو أنه يتكلم عن معاملة باطلة بين جانبين يكون فيها كل منهما راغبا في هذه المعاملة مثل "الربا".
 ثم في المقطع أعلاه يقارن تلك المعاملة الباطلة مع السرقة التي لا تكون الرغبة فيها عند الجانبين ، فمن يسرق مالا -مثلا- تكون الرغبة في السرقة عند جانب واحد فقط وهو السارق ، أما الجانب الآخر وهو المال المسروق فليس له رغبة في أن يكون مسروقا لأنه جماد ،


----------



## Sun-Shine

Mejeed أتفق مع 
لذا فالرغبة التي تكون من كلا الطرفين أولى وأحق 
بالاحتياط والحذر من الرغبة التي تكون من جانب واحد 
كرغبة السارق فهو يرغب في السرقة ولكن الجماد لا رغبة له أن يكون مسروقًا


----------

